# finally decided one what to do! couple tropheus questions



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

K, so I've had this 110 gallon for over a month now trying to figure out what the heck I'm going to do with it. I've ALWAYS wanted tropheus, but never had the courage to take on this endeavor. After tons of reading and research I've decided to take the leap and give them a GO.

In the coming days I will be receiving 100 pounds of eco-complete cichlid sand and the tank will be up and running before this weekend.

Then I will be ordering 30 t. duboisi from Bluegrass. Is that a good number? Too many? Too little?

I know to have Clout on hand, that is coming with the sand order. 100 tablets should last me a while, or maybe not, seeing as each dose will take 11 tablets!! Anyway, regarding bloat, should I treat for bloat even if they look healthy right out of the box? Just as a preventative measure?

My final questions are about water changes. I plan to do roughly 33% water changes every saturday, is that alright? Should it be more? My tap PH is ~7.8, the eco-complete will hopefully keep the water buffered. My question is, is it okay to python water straight from the tap? Or should I let it sit in a big trash can all week to simmer?

Thanks

-Nick


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have thirty in a 90 gallon tank. I might eventually pare it down to 20 but the tank can handle 30. I have had tropheus for three years (two differnt times) and never lost a fish and never bought or used medications. I was told to buy thirty in the event that I lost some but never did.
I use water from the tap and change 1/3 every 10 days - treated for the chlorine.


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, punman!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

30 is a good number to start with, you might want to pare the group down later if you find that your nitrates are a pain to control. I also use a python straight from the tap, every sunday, 85 - 90%. I use prime at double the reccomended dose. You ight want to consider metro instead of clout.


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah, that's why I'm starting with 30, I plan to end up with around 18 or so, 3-4 males and the rest females, hopefully. My luck I'll get 30 males. :lol:

I already ordered the Clout  doesn't clout have Metronidazole? The people I order from don't carry anything called "Metro"...


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Did some googling, Clout does NOT contain Metronidazole, so I ordered some MetroPlex by Seachem.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's an msds from 2003 and metro is in there.

http://www.aq-products.com/AP%20MSDS%20 ... 201%20.pdf

Here's a more recent one and it's no longer listed.

http://www.pharmacal.com/MSDS/US/MSDSCLOUT.pdf

Interesting, looks as though they've changed it up. Is there a chemist out there that can decipher the changes?


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Here is the tank pre-sand...sand comes today!


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Got the sand in! Looks great, will look amazing when the water clears...


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Sweet!

And I agree with the others, I never medicate unless it is needed. Just make sure that tank is fully cycled. Keep the lights off and no food for the first 2 days when you get the fish in. You should be fine! :thumb:


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

I think your plan sounds good so far. Regarding the Clout medication, I would only use this in the worst case scenario only ! Clout is much harder on the fish in general but it's good to have it on hand in an emergency. I think Metro is a better first line of defense and I also prefer the powder. When I get new Tropheus I follow the same instructions listed above with great results. Once I start feeding the new Tropheus I start with Spirulina flakes soaked in a (very small) dose of Metro powder just to be safe and only for the first 24-48 hours. 
I have had excellent results with this precautionary method and I have not lost one fish. Don't treat your fish with Clout rite away it could create more problems than good. Also be sure to see what diet the fish are on before you get them and adhere to it. If you want to change the diet introduce the changes very gradually over time. SPIRULINA is a MUST have for Tropheus !

Good luck with your Tropheus, you will LOVE them


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I hate to state the obvious, but is the tank cycled? I would not advise putting Trophs in an uncycled tank.

Clout will turn your silicone bright blue. I use a full dose of metro when I am acclimating my Trophs. I put the fish in a 40 gallon rubbermaid. Slowly add tank water over 10-15 minutes to get to tank ph and add 4 packs of Metro(1 per 10 gallon) and let the fish stay in the water for 15 more minutes. I don't know if the fish would have been fine without this, but I did it for my first Troph group, 2nd group, and just got Trophs and Petros and Eretmodus. I've never lost a fish with this method.

I use water from the tap for my changes, aim for the tank temp, or slightly warmer. I put in a full dose of Prime. I also buffer my Gh and PH up with Epsom salt and Baking soda.

I feed NLS only.

HTH. You will love Tropheus!


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

VERY helpful, Floridagirl! Thanks a lot!

And yes, the tank is cycled, it was previously a CA tank. I've added ammonia to keep the bacteria fed for the time being.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Then it sounds like you are ready to go!!!! Love the rock placement in the tank!


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

=D> =D> =D> :dancing:


----------



## JustusAugustus (Mar 13, 2011)

Just giving you another perspective, I think 30 is a good number to start with, duboisi dont seem to be particularly aggressive though. And honestly despite the fact some people find tropheus to be difficult, theyve got to be one of the easiest fish *** ever owned...maybe im lucky who knows, but *** only lost three duboisi in 2 years one had a deformity and im pretty sure was blind, and im not sure what happened to the other. Anyway my duboisi average 2.5 inches, and i just added 12 ilangi fry a few months ago so *** got 25 fish in a 65 gallon tank, I just make sure to keep the temperature on the lower side (78F) add a few rocks, feed only spirulina flakes and pellets, and make sure to change a third or so of the water once a week and you should do fine!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

JustusAugustus said:


> Just giving you another perspective, I think 30 is a good number to start with, duboisi dont seem to be particularly aggressive though. And honestly despite the fact some people find tropheus to be difficult, theyve got to be one of the easiest fish I've ever owned...maybe im lucky who knows, but I've only lost three duboisi in 2 years one had a deformity and im pretty sure was blind, and im not sure what happened to the other. Anyway my duboisi average 2.5 inches, and i just added 12 ilangi fry a few months ago so I've got 25 fish in a 65 gallon tank, I just make sure to keep the temperature on the lower side (78F) add a few rocks, feed only spirulina flakes and pellets, and make sure to change a third or so of the water once a week and you should do fine!


Sorry Pcircle..had to comment. Your tank looks great!

Justin Augustus. Evertone has a perspective..But, have you really had these fish for 2 years? They should be about 4-5 inches by now. It doesn't sound like you are having any breeding either. I had 20 juvie Duboisi in a 55, paired males down to get 15, and still went to a bigger tank for them. I'm sure most experiences Tropheus keepers will tell you a 65 is on the small side, but you can keep about 15 adult Duboisi in there. I would start looking for a 75 for the Ilangi, IMO.


----------



## JustusAugustus (Mar 13, 2011)

Im getting a 75 for the Ilangi within the next couple of months, and i was wondering why they were growing so slowly myself...nitrates always read 0 to 5 ppm, and i feed them 3 times a day with osi spirulina flakes, and nutrifin max spirulina or somethin like that.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Justus...I'm going to PM you...Don't want to stray from Pcircles posting...

PCirle...keep those pics and videos coming!


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

More videos:
















No new pictures yet...gotta get batteries for the camera :lol:


----------



## Tusker (Oct 23, 2007)

Love the set up :thumb: :thumb: :fish:


----------

